# Does anyone have this water bottle?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I know alot of people have posted that they own this water bottle adapter and say it doesn't drip at all, but I always wind up with a little puddle beneath mine. I want to order another one in case I got a defective one, but the only site I can find it on charges more for shipping than the actual product.
Does anyone know where I can order this for a cheaper shipping rate?

Here's the link:http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/The...action=view_product&productID=H555&category=0


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I know alot of people have posted that they own this water bottle adapter and say it doesn't drip at all, but I always wind up with a little puddle beneath mine. I want to order another one in case I got a defective one, but the only site I can find it on charges more for shipping than the actual product.
> Does anyone know where I can order this for a cheaper shipping rate?
> 
> Here's the link:http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/The...action=view_product&productID=H555&category=0[/B]



Mine drips a tiny bit. I purchased a dog placemat to catch any drips.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

HOLY cows, how forgetful I am getting. I bought one at a Dog Show a few months ago and forgot all about it. Now I have to go find it.

THANKS for the reminder and good luck with your's.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

